# Alarm Company



## Roussos (May 1, 2014)

Hi can anyone recommend a really good alarm company for our house in Paphos? we are looking for an upgrade from our current supplier for when we are not staying in the property and for our protection when we are staying there.

Thanks


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

We had a new alarm fitted last year and we are very pleased with the service. The response rate is amazing and after sales service excellent. The company is Twenty4sevensystems located in Peyia. The number is 96804574 
They have a website too 24/7 Security Systems Cyprus for all your Security Needs


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

exup said:


> We had a new alarm fitted last year and we are very pleased with the service. The response rate is amazing and after sales service excellent. The company is Twenty4sevensystems located in Peyia. The number is 96804574
> They have a website too 24/7 Security Systems Cyprus for all your Security Needs


Seems you are the lucky one, you should look into the background and ownership of that company!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Rema said:


> Seems you are the lucky one, you should look into the background and ownership of that company!


As usual here comes the knockers. 

If they are happy and getting excellent service and response time that is all that matters.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

I looked very carefully at the company. I wanted an official, licensed company with good referrals. That's exactly what I got and the service has been excellent, tested several times.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

expatme said:


> As usual here comes the knockers.
> 
> If they are happy and getting excellent service and response time that is all that matters.


Don't talk a lot of rubbish, you obviously know nothing about the man behind this company.

If you have ever taken the time to read any of my previous posts on this site you will realise that I don't give out insidious or sarcastic comments.
If you wish to post such comments yourself then I suggest you use another forum.


----------



## drdamp (Sep 3, 2013)

We had 24/7 security put in a CCTV system for us and was very happy with the service and the product. Not so sure about the comment above regarding looking into the background of the owners as one is an ex policeman of over 30 years, nice company and nice people.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Rema said:


> Don't talk a lot of rubbish, you obviously know nothing about the man behind this company.
> 
> If you have ever taken the time to read any of my previous posts on this site you will realise that I don't give out insidious or sarcastic comments.
> If you wish to post such comments yourself then I suggest you use another forum.


Here you go again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok lets keep it civil please. Rema if you have anything significant that you know about any company please do it via pm. Thank you.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Roussos said:


> Hi can anyone recommend a really good alarm company for our house in Paphos? we are looking for an upgrade from our current supplier for when we are not staying in the property and for our protection when we are staying there.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, my draft response 2 days ago was trashed when I tried to reset my password under the new 10 digit password "security " arrangements which put Fort Knox to shame. Quite appropriate for this thread, I suppose, and I now expect EF to require cameras on the keyboards.

I am house sitting my daughters house in Souni which has security cameras, PIR and lights inside and outside installed by Feel Secure 70001424 in Limassol. I dont know how the hell the system works, but they have a control centre where alarms (and camera shots?) get sent. I havent checked out the progeny or criminal history of the owner but rely rather on the system working (which presumably is to attract all the ne'erdowells in the neighborhood who think there must be something seriously valuable inside! Needless to say, the wife doesnt do the vacuuming in her knickers and I have learned to stop picking my nose.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

bencooper said:


> Sorry, my draft response 2 days ago was trashed when I tried to reset my password under the new 10 digit password "security " arrangements which put Fort Knox to shame. Quite appropriate for this thread, I suppose, and I now expect EF to require cameras on the keyboards.
> 
> I am house sitting my daughters house in Souni which has security cameras, PIR and lights inside and outside installed by Feel Secure 70001424 in Limassol. I dont know how the hell the system works, but they have a control centre where alarms (and camera shots?) get sent. I havent checked out the progeny or criminal history of the owner but rely rather on the system working (which presumably is to attract all the ne'erdowells in the neighborhood who think there must be something seriously valuable inside! Needless to say, the wife doesnt do the vacuuming in her knickers and I have learned to stop picking my nose.


That is so funny. Thanks for cheering me up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ben that conjures up some funny images of you searching for a spot somewhere in a corner which isn't covered by camera when the urge to pick your nose gets too much


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Ben that conjures up some funny images of you searching for a spot somewhere in a corner which isn't covered by camera when the urge to pick your nose gets too much


You're so right - I hope you aren't in that control room, Veronica? I am getting quite paranoid (or maybe guilt complex?) - keep thinking I'm seeing the lounge camera moving while watching telly!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It's the hidden bedroom camera that's the most popular on certain sites ...... I've been told.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> It's the hidden bedroom camera that's the most popular on certain sites ...... I've been told.
> 
> Pete


Yes that big mole Ben has in a certain area is the talk of those sites


----------

